# Former DEA Heads: Nullify Colorado, Washington Marijuana Laws



## 7greeneyes (Mar 5, 2013)

url: h*MP*p://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/05/dea-marijuana_n_2810347.html

*Former DEA Heads: Nullify Colorado, Washington Marijuana Laws *​
CHICAGO  Eight former Drug Enforcement Administration chiefs said Tuesday that the federal government needs to act now or it might lose the chance to nullify Colorado and Washington's laws legalizing recreational marijuana use.

The statement came on the same day a United Nations-based drug agency urged the U. S. government to challenge those laws, saying they violate international drug treaties.

The onetime DEA heads issued joint statements saying the Obama administration has reacted too slowly and should immediately sue to force the states to rescind the legislation.

One of the former DEA administrators, Peter Bensinger, told The Associated Press the day before that the more time that goes by, the harder it'll be to stop the two states. Marijuana is illegal under federal law.
Bensinger, who lives in the Chicago area, said the government must immediately sue the states or risk creating "a domino effect" in which other states follow suit.

"My fear is that the Justice Department will do what they are doing now: do nothing and say nothing," said Bensinger. "If they don't act now, these laws will be fully implemented in a matter of months."

The UN agency, the International Narcotics Control Board made its appeal in an annual drug report, calling on federal officials to act to "ensure full compliance with the international drug control treaties on its entire territory."

U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder told a meeting of state attorneys general last week that he is still reviewing the laws but that his review is winding down. Asked Monday for a comment on the criticism from the former DEA administrators, Holder spokeswoman Allison Price would only say, "The Department of Justice is in the process of reviewing those initiatives."

The department's review has been under way since shortly after last fall's elections. It could sue to block the states from issuing licenses to marijuana growers, processors and retail stores, on the grounds that doing so conflicts with federal drug law. Alternatively, Holder could decide not to mount a court challenge.

The ex-DEA heads are issuing the statements through the Florida-based Save Our Society from Drugs, a national group lobbying against legalization. One of the group's spokesmen is based in Chicago.

The former DEA administrators are Bensinger, John Bartels, Robert Bonner, Thomas Constantine, Asa Hutchinson, John Lawn, Donnie Marshall and Francis Mullen. They served for both Republican and Democratic administrations.

Holder is scheduled to appear Wednesday before a U.S. Senate judiciary committee hearing. The former DEA chiefs want senators to question Holder on the legalization issue.

Advocates of legalization have welcomed Colorado and Washington's new laws, arguing that criminalizing drugs creates serious though unintended social problems. The ex-DEA heads say they disagree with that view.

After votes last fall, Colorado and Washington became the first states to legalize marijuana's recreational use  putting federal authorities in a quandary over how, or whether, to respond.

Washington state officials responsible for creating a regulated marijuana system have said they are moving forward with a timetable of issuing producer licenses by August.

Bensinger  who served as DEA administrator under Presidents Gerald Ford, Jimmy Carter and Ronald Reagan  said the supremacy of federal law over state law when it comes to drug laws isn't in doubt.

"This is a no-brainer," he said. "It is outrageous that a lawsuit hasn't been filed in federal court yet."

Others, however, said tough drug laws can sometimes be part of the problem.

The director of the Open Society Foundations' Global Drug Policy Program, Kasia Malinowska-Sempruch, blamed repressive drug laws for millions of arrests and called on the United Nations General Assembly to reconsider its approach when it holds a special session on drugs in 2016.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2013)

I read this in HuffPo.  I wish those pasty-faced old white guys would just go away--they're just idiots.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 5, 2013)

A bunch of has beens on the gov't tax dole perpetuating the old racisms. Ahh nothin like blind gov't loyalty to a failed War.


----------



## gunforhire (Mar 5, 2013)

Racists and pasty faced white guys? Wow!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 5, 2013)

the War on MArijuana began by stating only Afroamericans and mexicans looking to subvert the innocence of white women smoked the dreaded marijuana. And also Jazz music was a threat to domestic tranquility  what a freakin joke...

So yes...racists. Pure and simple.


----------



## Locked (Mar 5, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I read this in HuffPo.  I wish those pasty-faced old white guys would just go away--they're just idiots.




Don't worry they are a dying breed.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 5, 2013)

They are trying to turn around what the people want. And what is that going to lead to? More conflict... oh yay, that's surely a recipe for success! 

"the more time that goes by, the harder it'll be to stop the two states"
Oh no! Because marijuana is such a dangerous substance, we ought to be scared if we cannot stop these laws from being implemented! What a farce.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 5, 2013)

what a joke them there former agents are---stop it before it becomes contagious---last i checked we lived in a democracy---


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2013)

8 Boneheads


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 6, 2013)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Theres a reason why Bill O'Riley has the most watched show by college graduate educated people. Smart people knew the smart choice.



lol, please point me in the direction of where you found this statistic.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 6, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> lol, please point me in the direction of where you found this statistic.



Preformed by Nielson Ratings and also the Harvard Study. Which was published on his show. The Daily Show with Jon Stewart. The Washington Post. And likely every other outlet at some point since it was in the WashPost. I am in DC to see that one.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 6, 2013)

ohh your gonna make me work for it, aight time for a search


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 6, 2013)

Also one done by Harris Interactive. If you want help for that one. Here you go.
hxxp://www.harrisinteractive.com/NewsRoom/HarrisPolls/tabid/447/mid/1508/articleId/1142/ctl/ReadCustom%20Default/Default.aspx

"Regionally, Ellen is the favorite in the Midwest, South and West, but in the East Mark Harmon and Jon Stewart tie for the top position. For those with a college degree it is Bill O'Reilly, and for those with a post-graduate degree it is Jon Stewart."


Oh and it might of made a mistake and it could of been the Princeton Study instead of the Harvard Study.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 6, 2013)

People want to hate. And say its the other sides fault for hating. Not just wrong on the board but everywhere.

Im black, served my country, 2 degrees on my wall. Voted Obama first time around, Romney the 2nd. As I personally saw fit for my countries well being. So did my wife. With Law Degrees hanging in her office.

People need to start watching vids like this...
wxx.youtube.com/watch?v=oSQJ2ULuhb8
"Americans" by Kid Rock and Sean Penn. Quit tossing the hate around and stereotyping everyone. Makes you every bit as racist as you claim the others are.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 6, 2013)

i love jon stewart, and bill maher


----------



## Locked (Mar 6, 2013)

I am not going to argue politics on is site...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I read this in HuffPo. I wish those pasty-faced old white guys would just go away--they're just idiots.


 

Yeah,,and the old Religious farts will never change untill they take thier last breath and goes to meet thier Maker/God . And with that I will shutup before I gets in trouble.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2013)

> Voted Obama first time around, Romney the 2nd. As I personally saw fit for my countries well being. So did my wife. With Law Degrees hanging in her office.



Sounds like yur a bit confused on who and what ya want in the Whitehouse Bro. Do ya change Football teams yearly too?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Don't worry they are a dying breed. It's one of the reasons the Republicant Party is doomed. Bunch of wealthy, white racists still trying to push their religious beliefs on the rest of us. The writing is on the wall.


 
Best thing ever written.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2013)

:yeahthat: X10


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 6, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Sounds like yur a bit confused on who and what ya want in the Whitehouse Bro. Do ya change Football teams yearly too?



I go by issues. I dont blindly vote for someone thats going to destroy this country even farther. I want to stop the debt, stop the giving of free stuff, want small business to get tax relief, want jobs for Americans and not Chinese, want secure borders. 

But hey. If youre happy with your choice. More power to you. That just aint my style.  

And why would I change football teams. I cheer the team I got my DEGREES from. Do you? Can you say that? lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2013)

I have owned my own Business for 24 yrs. I cheer my General Contractors. I have a BUSINESS degree,,it was called Hard A$$ Work that got me where Im at.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 6, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I have owned my own Business for 24 yrs. I cheer my General Contractors.



Then you should know all to well how hard the tax increase has hit those working for you. And those wanting work done.

I just had a room built. Talking with the builders. Drywall up 3 bucks a sheet, insulation up a couple bucks a roll, shingles up 33%, couple bucks up each 2x4 and 2x6. And thats just since November. We went ahead and had the work done now during winter. Cause our Gen Contractor said by Spring they could raise even more.

I dont want that. And thats why I sent my vote where I did. Not because of race, religion, or any other personal ME issue. But for what I saw best for businesses like yours. Cause me. Im retired, had a great great run. Which others deserve a chunk of.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2013)

Yep,,everything goes up,,including gas. Whats new.
Anyway Im gonna leave this alone Bro before we both gets in trouble. Politics and Religion is something we are not gonna agree on,,so's ima gonna leave it alone while the thread is still open.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 6, 2013)

I have edited a bunch of political stuff out.  Let's cut out the politics, so I don't have to close this thread.  Okay?

:48:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 6, 2013)

Political stuff out. Untrue racist stuff stays. Figures.


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 6, 2013)

She also edited out some rather disparaging remarks made about HL, uncalled for and sad that a discussion had to lead to name calling. we know Spear likes to rock the boat but that was just silly and ignorant.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh, thread go bye bye.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 6, 2013)

Not true DMan. I took it upon myself to take it away. Your right. Should of been above such from the getgo. I was in the wrong and not afraid to admit that.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2013)

**sigh**

I appreciate you guys trying to keep it civil.

Much :heart:,

-7ge


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah,,lets get back to the freaken old buttwhips thats messen with the MJ laws.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 6, 2013)

Emotional issues, these are the conversations that NEED to take place.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2013)

we need a thread here called "The Arena" where it's no holds barred...lol...

enter at your own risk so to speak...lol... jk


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 6, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Yeah,,lets get back to the freaken old buttwhips thats messen with the MJ laws.



Hell yeah. 
Now see. My plan would be. Rally those South American countries trying to legalize. Rally Spain, Portugal, Holland. Force our little sisters in Canada and England to agree. Then dish a buttwhoopin strait to the UN. By then, France and Italy will have jumped sides.(which they always do) 
Well have absolute freedom to do whatever we wanted with the laws without repercussion.
And boom. You must not feel so all alone. Everybody WILL get stoned.


----------



## gunforhire (Mar 6, 2013)

SPEARCHUCKER,
Thank you for your service.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2013)

:yeahthat::goodposting:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> we need a thread here called "The Arena" where it's no holds barred...lol...
> 
> enter at your own risk so to speak...lol... jk


 

Yeah,,I like that idea,,anit gonna happen,,,but me likey. I dont have any feelens,,so's ya cant hurtem. But boy do I like a good ole debate.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah, no point in having (anyone's) feelers hurt over debate, but yes, this website is dedicated to all aspects of cannabis, so as that it must stay.

I love this place and wouldn't like to see it any different.


----------



## Locked (Mar 6, 2013)

I belong to a private site that has something called the Dark Territory...no holds barred talk about politics and religion. It's a nice place to let loose.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2013)

that sounds like a great place to get your debate on, Hammy


----------



## Iron Emmett (Mar 6, 2013)

Its not like the Red and Blue parties arent laughing it up behind the curtain patting each other on the backs, that the show they put on for us of the parties being against each other, isnt just a front for their true agenda of turning us all into slaves.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 6, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> we need a thread here called "The Arena" where it's no holds barred...lol...
> 
> enter at your own risk so to speak...lol... jk





 Call it thunderdome...2 men enter 1 man leaves...2 men enter 1 man leaves.. .


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2013)

:argue: :rofl:


----------



## cubby (Mar 6, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> Call it thunderdome...2 men enter 1 man leaves...2 men enter 1 man leaves.. .







What about *Rosebud *?


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 6, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> What about *Rosebud *?



i'll assume there is no inuendo in your post  

thunderdome could also sponsor girls night :hubba: ---or just make it politically correct to be 2 people enter 1 person leaves---2 people enter 1 person leaves


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 7, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> What about *Rosebud *?


 
Yes we need the women growers represented as well. But I probably wouldn't attend the last man standing anyway... I am more about peace and flowers. ha.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2013)

> I am more about peace and flowers



Yeah me too. I takes my Wife Flowers all the time,, hoping for a piece,:hubba:,,,,,,,,, (of cake) , or for peace.


----------

